

Drink two espressos to enhance long-term memory - linux_devil
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24855-drink-two-espressos-to-enhance-longterm-memory.html#.UtOabvagf-k

======
thelogos
It seems like every stimulants these days are found to improve long-term
memory or enhance working memory.

